# Symposium Single Day Fee: A notice of change



## DoctorB (Apr 21, 2003)

Please be advised that we have entered the second pre-payment period for the 2003 Modern Arnis International Symposium, that will be held in Buffalo, NY, on July 11, 12 & 13, 2003, at the Erie Community College City Campus Fieldhouse.  The Symposium Fee structure and schedule are as follows:

*April 21 - June 29 - $235 with a deposit of $95* 
June 30 - July 9 - $275 with a deposit of $110
At the Door - $295

Single Day Prices: Friday & Sunday - $50; Saturday - $110
(Friday and Sunday are 3 & 4 hours, Saturday is 9 hours).
The Symposium instructional schedule will be:

Friday, July 11, 6 - 9pm 
Saturday, July 12, 9am - 6pm 
Sunday, July 13, 9am - 1pm.

There are group rates available in the following configurations:
3 - 5 people; 6 - 10 people; 11+ people

You can contact me for specific information about the group rates for the Symposium.  Groups may be formed at your pleasure, and one person will serve as the contact person. Please pay by bank check or money order and make it payable to:

Dr. Jerome Barber/ Symposium. 

The Symposium mailing address for the checks and money orders is:

Dr. Jerome Barber
Suite 230
5999 South Park Avenue
Hamburg, NY 14075

Accomedations:

Please note that there are only 135 double occupancy rooms available for the Symposium.  Each of the hotel has set a registration deadline of June 10, 2003.  After that point they are not obligated to honor the published group rates. 

Holiday Inn - Downtown, in Buffalo, NY. The rate is $99 for a double and $109 for a triple occupancy. The group rate is listed under "Modern Arnis Symposium".   

Radisson Inn - Downtown. The room rate is $109, per day.  This hotel is closer to the Symposium site than the Holiday Inn.  The group rate is listed under "Modern Arnis Symposium".

Hampton Inn - Downtown.  The room rate is $109 per day.  The group rate is listed under "Modern Arnis Symposium".   The latter two hotels are on opposite ends of one of the major night-light areas of Buffalo.  People can walk to and from their hotels.

Respectfully submitted,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.
<escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com>
(716) 270-2679 (voice mail service)


----------



## DoctorB (May 5, 2003)

Please be advised that there is a fee structure change for the single day prices for the 2003 Modern Arnis International Symposium, that will be held in Buffalo, NY, on July 11, 12 & 13, 2003, at the Erie Community College City Campus Fieldhouse. The Symposium Fee structure and schedule are as follows:

Single Day Prices: Saturday - $110
Friday & Sunday - $50; with advanced notice to me
(Friday and Sunday are 3 & 4 hours, Saturday is 9 hours).

The prices has not been changed however if you intend to come for only one or two days, you will need to contact me IN ADVANCE.
It was pointed out to me that allowing someone to pay only the single day prices would result in a "cheaper ticket" than someone paying at the second, third or door levels.  The potential situation has now been noted and corrected.  

No one will be allowed to enter the Symposium with a single day ticket on each of the three days.

April 21 - June 29 - $235 with a deposit of $95 
June 30 - July 9 - $275 with a deposit of $110
At the Door - $295

 The Symposium instructional schedule will be:

Friday, July 11, 6 - 9pm 
Saturday, July 12, 9am - 6pm 
Sunday, July 13, 9am - 1pm.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.
<escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com>
(716) 270-2679 (voice mail service)


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2003)

Threads merged.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

